# Install - Easy download and install of hacks



## mikerr

Install - a script to simplify hack download & install. 
v.1.3

We're all used to the longwinded way of installing hacks:
download to pc, ftp to tivo, extract on tivo....

This hack reduces all that to simply typing "install tivoweb"

To install, ftp the attached script over to your tivo as usual, or 
copy and paste the following lines directly at a telnet prompt and press enter



> *http_get -T 0 -C 0 -D . -U http://64.235.229.106:80/install *
> *chmod a+x install
> ./install
> 
> *


Usage:



> % * install *
> 
> Available to install:
> 
> tivoweb - view and control tivo in your web browser v1.9.4
> sortnp - sort your now playing list v0.57
> endpad - add soft padding to all recordings v1.51
> 
> tivobin - essential command line commands like dir,ls
> bufferhack - increase your livetv buffer from 30mins up to 3 hours
> 
> type install <name> to install any of the above





> % *install tivoweb*
> 
> downloading tivoweb.tar.gz
> extracting tivoweb
> 970 blocks
> Finished


Version 1.3
Now adds the program to tivo startup (in the case of tivoweb and supported programs) and/or runs an install script (altepg)
1.2
Deletes temporary files from /tmp after download (tivo does this on reboot anyway)
1.1
- Now auto creates the hack directory if necessary
- sets up a profile if you don't have one with standard paths,
and adds shortcuts like rw and ro (make filesystem writable)
1.0
- Initial release


----------



## mikerr

...and the beginnings of a matching tivoweb module:










Usage:

select an .itcl file on your PC (a tivo web module) and click upload 
it will upload it direct to your tivoweb directory,
it will automatically reload tivoweb for you as well. (no more need for ftp!)

Clicking any of the filenames will view that file, and you have the option of editing the file too.

A direct link to edit the startup file (rc.sysint.author) is at the bottom.

[edit] Oh, you can of course install this by using the install script in the first post :

% *install install-module*


===============
Tivoweb install module
1.2
- download and install common hacks
1.1
- Can now upload hacks or tivoweb modules
- Added option to edit the startup file (rc.sysinit.author)
- Auto-reloads tivoweb for new modules
- Can view and edit any module/hack in tivoweb (I developed this release using its own editor!)
- Show all file and folders - lets you navigate tivo's filesystem

1.0 - initial release
-upload tivoweb modules without needing ftp
-list & view currently installed modules


----------



## speedyrite

mikerr said:


> Install - a script to simplify hack download & install.
> v.1.0
> <snip>


Great idea Mike! I'm interested in trying out SortNP, so I'll probably have a go at installing it with this.

Just checking, I presume SortNP works ok with UK software version 2.5.5a (not just 2.5.5)?


----------



## mikerr

Yes, everything works with both 255 and 255a

255a is just 255 with the teletext functions turned off


----------



## mikerr

Just uploaded a new version:

Version 1.1
- Can now upload hacks or tivoweb modules
- Added option to edit the startup file (rc.sysinit.author)
- Auto-reloads tivoweb for new modules
- Can view and edit any module/hack in tivoweb (I developed this release using its own editor!)
- Show all file and folders - lets you navigate tivo's filesystem


----------



## cwaring

Too late for me but I do like the look of that  The module, that is, not the colour-scheme of the screen-shot! Yuk


----------



## dieselnutjob

for a freshly built TiVo with cachecard just installed you need to do this

mkdir /var/hack
http_get -T 0 -C 0 -D /var/hack -U http://64.235.229.106:80/install
cd /var/hack
chmod a+x install

because there is no /var/hack otherwise

also a question
do I need the ui.itcl that is recommended for UK TiVos at http://www.steveconrad.co.uk/tivo/tivoweb.html ?
or have you already included the updated file?


----------



## dieselnutjob

Next..
to install and run tivoweb I did this

./install tivoweb
mount -o remount,rw /
echo "/var/hack/tivoweb-tcl/tivoweb" >> /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author
chmod 700 /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author
mount -o remount,ro /

because mikerrs install program doesn't do that stuff for you
I was about to reboot the TiVo to see if it has actually worked but it's started recording something interesting so I'll have to wait an hour....
Edit: okay it rebooted and Tivoweb comes straight up, telnet and ftp still work


----------



## dieselnutjob

Next..
to install tivobin I did this

cd /var/hack
./install tivobin
mount -o remount,rw /
echo "export PATH=$PATH:/var/hack:/var/hack/bin" >> /.profile
mount -o remount,ro /
sync

then logout and telnet back in
now I have some proper unix commands


----------



## dieselnutjob

request time
please can we have an "install joe"?
otherwise I can't edit config files very easily
also how about tserver or vserver, or whatever is currently considered best for use tytool ?
thanks


----------



## mikerr

Thanks for the walkthroughs, dieselnutjob !



dieselnutjob said:


> do I need the ui.itcl that is recommended for UK TiVos
> or have you already included the updated file?


Yes, that's already included (but otherwise standard 1.9.4)


dieselnutjob said:


> request time
> please can we have an "install joe"?
> otherwise I can't edit config files very easily


It's easier to edit them with the tivoweb module above, directly in your web browser...
e.g. http://192.168.1.200/edit?file=/var/hack/tivoweb-tcl/tivoweb.cfg

but I'll add joe and a few more things on there.

Will look into adding a setup script for each package as needed,
ultimately the tivoweb module will eventually the focus though - for easy point & click installs


----------



## dieselnutjob

personally I'm not very keen to put an ability to edit config files through the web interface.
okay the web interface is only available on my internal network but it only takes one of my kids to discover it and start clicking on stuff..
I think that they're less likely to discover the telnet interface and learn unix commands
I might even firewall off the TiVo and block telnet and then just open it when I need it


----------



## mikerr

dieselnutjob said:


> request time
> please can we have an "install joe"?
> otherwise I can't edit config files very easily
> also how about tserver or vserver, or whatever is currently considered best for use tytool ?
> thanks


Your wish is my command 

*install joe* 
*install vserver* for  streaming
*install tserver* for tytool
*install mfs_ftp* for downloading shows to pc

alll now work.


----------



## Richard42

:up:
What a wonderful thing - it works a treat

thanks mikerr


----------



## Automan

Now my old Tivo is going I thought I would give this a try but I am getting...



> bash-2.02# http_get -T 0 -C 0 -D . -U http://64.235.229.106/install
> connect failed, reason = Connection refused
> connect failed, reason = Connection refused
> bash-2.02#
> bash-2.02# chmod a+x install
> chmod: install: No such file or directory
> bash-2.02#
> bash-2.02# ./install
> bash: ./install: No such file or directory
> bash-2.02#
> bash-2.02#
> bash-2.02#
> bash-2.02#
> bash-2.02#
> bash-2.02# login
> bash: login: command not found
> bash-2.02#
> bash-2.02#
> bash-2.02#
> bash-2.02# http_get -T 0 -C 0 -D /var/hack -U http://64.235.229.106/install
> connect failed, reason = Connection refused
> connect failed, reason = Connection refused
> bash-2.02#


Is this because my card has no ram or am I not logged in?

Automan.


----------



## mikerr

A cachecard without ram just works as a standard network card.

Can you *ping 64.235.229.106* on the tivo ?


----------



## Automan

mikerr said:


> A cachecard without ram just works as a standard network card.
> 
> Can you *ping 64.235.229.106* on the tivo ?


I think my SDRAM is now working but missed watching the boot so not 100% sure.

The Red LED is however now flashing away.

Tivoweb info page says

Memory Statistics:
total: used: free: shared: buffers: cached:
Mem: 14151680 14016512 135168 44445696 49152 4177920
Swap: 209707008 577536 209129472
MemTotal: 13820 kB
MemFree: 132 kB
MemShared: 43404 kB
Buffers: 48 kB
Cached: 4080 kB
SwapTotal: 204792 kB
SwapFree: 204228 kB

EDIT: Kernel log says

Jan 1 00:03:14 (none) kernel: cachectl: 512MB database detected 
Jan 1 00:03:14 (none) kernel: cachectl: Writing.... 0% .... 25% .... 50% .... 75% .... 100% cachectl: 
Jan 1 00:03:14 (none) kernel: cachectl: Verifying... 0% .... 25% .... 50% .... 75% .... 100% cachectl: 
Jan 1 00:03:14 (none) kernel: cachecard: zone[0] = 0:10 (512MB) 
Jan 1 00:03:14 (none) kernel: cachecard: zone[1] = 0:12 (0MB) 
Jan 1 00:03:14 (none) kernel: cachectl: Caching.... 0% .... 25% .... 50% .... 75% .... 100% cachectl:

Still however get the same message....



> bash-2.02# ping 64.235.229.106
> PING 64.235.229.106 (64.235.229.106): 56 data bytes
> 64 bytes from 64.235.229.106: icmp_seq=0 ttl=54 time=148.490 ms
> 64 bytes from 64.235.229.106: icmp_seq=1 ttl=54 time=148.973 ms
> 64 bytes from 64.235.229.106: icmp_seq=2 ttl=54 time=149.140 ms
> 64 bytes from 64.235.229.106: icmp_seq=3 ttl=54 time=148.882 ms
> 64 bytes from 64.235.229.106: icmp_seq=4 ttl=54 time=148.757 ms
> 64 bytes from 64.235.229.106: icmp_seq=5 ttl=54 time=151.635 ms
> 64 bytes from 64.235.229.106: icmp_seq=6 ttl=54 time=149.528 ms
> 64 bytes from 64.235.229.106: icmp_seq=7 ttl=54 time=148.948 ms
> 
> --- 64.235.229.106 ping statistics ---
> 8 packets transmitted, 8 packets received, 0% packet loss
> round-trip min/avg/max/stddev = 148.490/149.294/151.635 ms
> bash-2.02#
> bash-2.02# http_get -T 0 -C 0 -D . -U http://64.235.229.106/install
> connect failed, reason = Connection refused
> connect failed, reason = Connection refused
> bash-2.02#
> bash-2.02#


Automan.


----------



## Milhouse

Automan said:


> Now my old Tivo is going I thought I would give this a try but I am getting...
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> bash-2.02# http_get -T 0 -C 0 -D . -U http://64.235.229.106/install
> connect failed, reason = Connection refused
> connect failed, reason = Connection refused
> bash-2.02#
> 
> Is this because my card has no ram or am I not logged in?
> 
> Automan.


Just tried it here on O2 broadband and I'm also getting "connection refused" on the TiVo when using http_get, although I can successfully ping 64.235.229.106 from the TiVo.

In a web browser (Firefox) on a PC I can view the source code for the install file as text, so it seems to be a problem between http_get and the remote web server.


----------



## mikerr

Aha! After reading your post a little closer, the problem is the missing port number after the ip address:

http_get -T 0 -C 0 -D . -U http://64.235.229.106*:80*/install

That *:80* is important for http_get to work on TiVo.

It all works fine if you copy and paste the lines from the first post 
(in windows telnet you right click and select paste, ctrl+v doesn't work)


----------



## Milhouse

mikerr said:


> Aha! After reading your post a little closer, the problem is the missing port number after the ip address:
> 
> http_get -T 0 -C 0 -D . -U http://64.235.229.106*:80*/install
> 
> That *:80* is important for http_get to work on TiVo.
> 
> It all works fine if you copy and paste the lines from the first post
> (in windows telnet you right click and select paste, ctrl+v doesn't work)


Confirmed working here!


----------



## Automan

I see IE8 when I move the mouse over the statement in the first post tries to be clever and makes the :80 vanish and thus it does not copy it to the paste buffer.

I guess one has to restart Tivo for the modules to start?

Automan.


----------



## Automan

I installed endpad and sortnp and have boxed up and restarted Tivo.

However, I can see no change and pressing 0 on now playing does nothing 

Automan.


Automan said:


> I see IE8 when I move the mouse over the statement in the first post tries to be clever and makes the :80 vanish and thus it does not copy it to the paste buffer.
> 
> I guess one has to restart Tivo for the modules to start?
> 
> Automan.


----------



## mikerr

> I guess one has to restart Tivo for the modules to start?


It installs them, but doesn't _currently_ add them into your startup file,

To add them into your startup file:

mount -o remount,rw /
echo "/var/hack/endpad.tcl -e 2 -auto >> /dev/null &" >> /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author
echo "/var/hack/sortnp.tcl >> /dev/null &" >> /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author
chmod 700 /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author
mount -o remount,ro /

otherwise just type *sortnp.tcl *and *endpad.tcl *to run them until the next reboot.


----------



## cwaring

Automan said:


> I see IE8 when I move the mouse over the statement in the first post tries to be clever and makes the :80 vanish and thus it does not copy it to the paste buffer.


Well as Port 80 is the default one for HTTP traffic surely it's only a problem if you use an alternative port?


----------



## Automan

Cool,
Seems to work and I guess the 2 in the endpad line is for 2 minutes.

Is that a safe value?

Automan.



mikerr said:


> It installs them, but doesn't _currently_ add them into your startup file,
> 
> To add them into your startup file:
> 
> mount -o remount,rw /
> echo "/var/hack/endpad.tcl -e 2 -auto >> /dev/null &" >> /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author
> echo "/var/hack/sortnp.tcl >> /dev/null &" >> /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author
> chmod 700 /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author
> mount -o remount,ro /
> 
> otherwise just type *sortnp.tcl *and *endpad.tcl *to run them until the next reboot.


----------



## randap

This is the MOST beautiful of hacks I have ever seen. Genius.

I've used it to update SortNP, and install your nice stats hack too. Seconds vs hours. Ace.


----------



## martink0646

Hi Mike,

I posted on another thread about my ftp problems so have used used your install module to transfer hacks such as autospace.tcl to the var/hack directory. Do they then need to be chmod'ed & if so whats the command?

Thanks,

Martin


----------



## PhilG

mikerr said:


> [edit] Oh, you can of course install this by using the install script in the first post :
> 
> % *install install-module*


Oh my

This is SO simple - makes you wonder why it hasn't been done before 

WOW

Thanks

Phil G


----------



## sculptor

I'm new to all of this so I'm getting a bit confused about what is now installed and what yet needs to be installed or configured.

I've just set my Tivo up on my network and have configured it to make daily calls via network. 
I have an upgraded drive from Tivo Heaven Cachecard, Ram and can Telnet in from Mac and PC.

I Connected to and downloaded the easy install following the instructions.
I used the script in post#1 above

http_get -T 0 -C 0 -D . -U http://64.235.229.106:80/install 
chmod a+x install
./install

----------------------------

After installing and rebooting,
Looking at the tivoweb interface in the browser, it doesn't have any upload/install modules options on it. Should it have?

(image in post #2 above)








My Tivoweb doesn't have the show hacks/install new module.

How do I get Tivoweb setup to install new modules with the upload button shown in the screenshot on the posts above?

I'd like to run endpad, sortnp and bufferhack to increase the live buffer.

Is there anything else I need to do to activate/configure tytools and bufferhack and any tivoweb modules?

I'm not clear on how to move, run or install things which have been downloaded via the easy install.

Do I also need to install ftp on the tivo? Or should this be do-able now via the Tivoweb in the browser?

----------------
Here are the details of what I did and what is now in the /var/hack and /var/hack/tivoweb-tcl directories on the Tivo

---------------------------

installed:
tivoweb - v1.9.4
sortnp
endpad
tivobin
bufferhack
joe
vserver
tserver for tytool
mfs_ftp

I got this when installing tivobin:

Bash /var/tmp #install tivobin
Install script version 1.1
downloading tivobin.tar.gz
extracting tivobin
cpio: bin/newtext2osd not created: newer or same age version exists
5334 blocks
Finished

----------------------
Started Tivoweb with:
Bash /var/hack #/var/hack/tivoweb-tcl/tivoweb console

Loading modules...
index
info
logos
logs
mail
mfsbrowser
phone
resources
Loaded 89 resource definitions
sched
screen
search
theme
ui
webremote
Accepting Connections

---------------------------------

Tivoweb is now viewable in web browsers.

----------------

rebooted
and got

telnet 10.0.1.200
Trying 10.0.1.200...
Connected to 10.0.1.200.
Escape character is '^]'.
Welcome to the wonderful world of TiVo...

bash: /var/hack/scripts/makero.sh: No such file or directory

Bash /var/tmp #

--------------------------

I can see the following directory contents after the 'easy install' and a reboot:

Bash /var/hack/tivoweb-tcl/modules #ls
index.itcl mfsbrowser.itcl search.itcl ui.itcl
info.itcl phone.itcl theme.itcl webremote.itcl
logos.itcl resources.itcl tvres-2.0.res
logs.itcl sched.itcl tvres-2.5.res
mail.itcl screen.itcl tvres-3.0.res

Bash /var/hack/tivoweb-tcl #ls
Changelog bsearch.c html.itcl sortof.css
GPL bsearch.o httpd-tt.itcl technophobe.css
Makefile copyright httpd-tt.tcl technophobe2.css
README daynight.css images tivoweb
TODO dtivogenre.js keytrap.js tivoweb.cfg
TRADEMARK genre.js memrchr.c ukgenre.js
adams.css get_space memrchr.o uploads
bsearch get_space.c modules util.itcl

Bash /var/hack #ls
bin endpad.tcl joe readme.txt tserver
bufferhack.tcl fixmwstate.tcl joerc sortnp.tcl tserver.readme
endpad.err install mfs_ftp tivoweb-tcl vserver


----------



## mikerr

sculptor said:


> How do I get Tivoweb setup to install new modules with the upload button shown in the screenshot on the posts above?


type* install install-module* and restart tivoweb (goto menu restart/quick reload)


> I'd like to run endpad, sortnp and bufferhack to increase the live buffer.


Install downloads and installs them - it doesn't auto-run them.

For most hacks you just type the file name at the telnet prompt to run them


----------



## PhilG

Shouldn't that be


> % install *install*-module


That's what I did to get the Tivoweb install add-on added on


----------



## mikerr

Yep - I should read my own instructions


----------



## sculptor

Thanks for that

It worked a treat.


----------



## rickynumber18

Hi there. There's always one who can't get something to work. I entered the script at #1 and it works just fine. The message on screen reads...

'type install <name> to install any of the above' 
#bash-2.02#
#bash-2.02#

However, when I enter install sortnp (for example) I get...

bash: install: command line not found

What am I doing wrong this time?! Thanks.


----------



## sad_tivo_man

Mike..can you please point me in the direction of the Alternative EPG for TiVo 101 aka The Idiot's Guide. For example, what do I need to do/buy/instal? What sort of connection do I need to get the EPG on an ongoing basis, that sort of thing.

Thanks


----------



## mikerr

@rickynumber18

Sounds like your command path isn't set to include /var/hack

In your case, type

*./install sortnp*


----------



## irrelevant

sad_tivo_man said:


> Mike..can you please point me in the direction of the Alternative EPG for TiVo 101 aka The Idiot's Guide. For example, what do I need to do/buy/instal? What sort of connection do I need to get the EPG on an ongoing basis, that sort of thing.
> 
> Thanks


Nothing has been finalised yet, so at present there is little anybody can tell you to do. The intent however is to allow existing boxes to continue to work without necessitating any hardware modifications.


----------



## PhilG

irrelevant said:


> Nothing has been finalised yet, so at present there is little anybody can tell you to do. The intent however is to allow existing boxes to continue to work without necessitating any hardware modifications.


and keep an eye on this forum


----------



## mikerr

sad_tivo_man said:


> Mike..can you please point me in the direction of the Alternative EPG for TiVo 101 aka The Idiot's Guide. For example, what do I need to do/buy/instal? What sort of connection do I need to get the EPG on an ongoing basis, that sort of thing.
> 
> Thanks


*./install altepg* 

Version 1.3 now downloads and runs a setup script if provided too
(altepg does have a setup script, others don't ...yet)


----------



## DiscoSteve11

mikerr said:


> Install - a script to simplify hack download & install.
> v.1.3
> 
> We're all used to the longwinded way of installing hacks:
> download to pc, ftp to tivo, extract on tivo....
> 
> This hack reduces all that to simply typing "install tivoweb"
> 
> To install, ftp the attached script over to your tivo as usual, or
> copy and paste the following lines directly at a telnet prompt and press enter
> 
> Usage:
> 
> Version 1.3
> Runs a file "setup.script" after download/extraction to setup the program
> e.g. to add into startup
> 1.2
> Deletes temporary files from /tmp after download (tivo does this on reboot anyway)
> 1.1
> - Now auto creates the hack directory if necessary
> - sets up a profile if you don't have one with standard paths,
> and adds shortcuts like rw and ro (make filesystem writable)
> 1.0
> - Initial release


Hello,I've installed Tivoweb as per the above instructions but am a bit lost as to what to do now!!!!
What is a browser???


----------



## TCM2007

You used one to post that message!


----------



## Pete77

mikerr said:


> Version 1.3 now downloads and runs a setup script if provided too
> (altepg does have a setup script, others don't ...yet)


Does this just change the IP address or the dialup number a Tivo uses to make its daily call to the details of the AltEPG prior to re-running Guided Setup?

It presumably doesn't exempt a Tivo user from still needing to make the usual Guided Setup selections to convert to the AltEPG. Or indeed needing to run your script to convert Season Passes to Wishlists first.

So far as Wishlists are concernced I am still looking forward to the release of your hack that will only allow specific Wishlists to operate on certain specified channels and/or to not operate on certain specified channels. That would be a really great hack if anyone could ever manage to do it.

I have already had to replace several of my Wishlists converted from SPs with AltEPG SPs or just delete those Wishlists completely (where the series I want to record is not currently showing so no SP can be set) to avoid other programs on other channels being picked up in error. The fact that a Wishlist always operates across all channels with no end user control has always been its biggest failing in my book.

However things may not be helped by the fact that First Run Only doesn't seem to work properly at the moment and if set simply prevents all programs with that title from being recorded from the AltEPG whether they are First Run or repeat.


----------



## TCM2007

Pete77 said:


> So far as Wishlists are concernced I am still looking forward to the release of your hack that will only allow specific Wishlists to operate on certain specified channels and/or to not operate on certain specified channels. That would be a really great hack if anyone could ever manage to do it.
> 
> I have already had to replace several of my Wishlists converted from SPs with AltEPG SPs or just delete those Wishlists completely (where the series I want to record is not currently showing so no SP can be set) to avoid other programs on other channels being picked up in error. The fact that a Wishlist always operates across all channels with no end user control has always been its biggest failing in my book.


All these hacks do is set up a regular Wishlist bypassing the TiVo interface. They don't and can't change how Wishlists work.

If you want that feature in your Wishlists you'll need MC7!


----------



## unitron

DiscoSteve11 said:


> Hello,I've installed Tivoweb as per the above instructions but am a bit lost as to what to do now!!!!
> What is a browser???


In this context I'm sure they mean "web browser", like Firefox or Opera or Internet Explorer.


----------



## mikerr

Pete77 said:


> Does this just change the IP address or the dialup number a Tivo uses to make its daily call to the details of the AltEPG prior to re-running Guided Setup?


Both the new IP address and new phone number (though anything typed in dial prefix would override it).

Technically it downloads and installs an edited AddrUK.itcl which contains the default ip address and phone number,
then downloading and running sp2wishlist.



> It presumably doesn't exempt a Tivo user from still needing to make the usual Guided Setup selections to convert to the AltEPG.


Still need to go through guided setup with 01000 postcode, but don't need to do any "clear clear enter enter" codes.



> Or indeed needing to run your script to convert Season Passes to Wishlists first.


It does auto-install and run sp2wishlist for you to preserve your todo list
- the altepg conversion loses all your SeasonPasses otherwise.

Quite a few have ended up wondering where their Season Passes have gone, and why none of their favourite programmes are recording anymore!


----------



## DiscoSteve11

TCM2007 said:


> You used one to post that message!


Ok thanks,but what do i need to do now to set up tivoweb on my PC?


----------



## TCM2007

Browse to:

http://192.168.1.2

replacing that number with the IP address of your TiVo.


----------



## DiscoSteve11

Thanks for explaining that!


----------



## gnezer

First tried the recommended method... but am getting the following response...

Segmentation fault

Then tried to FTP over the install file (after unzipping), but received the following response...

bash-2.02# ./install
Available to install:
./install: line 36: 535 Segmentation fault 

and...

cat: /tmp/tivoapps: No such file or directory

Any ideas on how to remedy this using either method?


----------

